# DC area Real World Meetup



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*Attention DC area KindleBoarders*. . . .Betsy and I think it's high time we all met each other _In Person_. So, the first thing we need to work out is what time of the day/week would work best for you. During the day? In the evening? A weekend? Sooner? Later? (Though, realistically, we're probably looking at late May at the earliest for getting it all organized.)

We'd like as many folks as possible to be able to make it. . .and there will be lots of advance notice once we pick a date and place. And, of course, if it works out, we'll do it again! So let us know! Respond in this thread and/or PM one of us and we'll see what we can figure out. Once we get an idea of the general time frame that works best, we'll pick a few dates/times and find the one that most can make.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't do it on a weekend for the next four weekends    which is part of why we have to wait so long.  Of course, y'all can always do it without me!  

Otherwise, most days/evenings are fine with me (except May 7 & 27, weekday evenings).  And Memorial Day we're celebrating the oldest granddaughter's high school graduation!

Looking forward to this!  Ann, thanks for posting!

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm jealous, wish I lived in the DC area!  (Not really, but I would like to meet some of you  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When we settle on a date and time we'll post it so anyone who wants to come visit can!

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What fun!

Wish I could get all the kindlers here together


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann - that would be cool! Count Jan and me in if the scheduling works out.

Weekends are probably best, although with us it's really every other weekend 'cause the boys alternate between here and their dad's every other week. But we could certainly head over to the metro and meet you all wherever...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I would love to meet you both IRL. I go back and forth to DC area every now and then in my job, so once you settle on a date I'll see if I can coincide that with a work trip back east.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, that would be outstanding, Harvey!!!

Anyone else?  I know we have lots of people in the greater metropolitan Washington DC area!  Ann and I will even let people go off topic!  

Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I live about 3 1/2 - 4 hrs from DC & am interested in coming, if I can work out the time.  I could take a day off, so during the week or Saturday appeals to me; probably would not come on a Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Lynn, Mike and Jan!  This is going to be cool if we can pull it off.  Maybe Mike will even wear his Atomic Hat or undershorts or whatever it is he got from Gertie.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great idea!  Count me in too.

My preference would be for weekday daytime (long lunch?), but with a little advance notice, I can do just about any day or time.  

Has any other metro area with lots of Kindleboarders done this before?  

As for where...  I'd vote for a place like Panera's where they let you sit and talk for ages even if you just have coffee.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paneras are good.  Another possibility is Springfield Mall, just off I-95 and the Beltway, and there's a Silver Diner there.  Like Panera's they have free wireless, so we can all be on Kindleboards while we're meeting, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Paneras are good. Another possibility is Springfield Mall, just off I-95 and the Beltway, and there's a Silver Diner there. Like Panera's they have free wireless, so we can all be on Kindleboards while we're meeting, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Hey, we can do a live webcast...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is Harvey going to bring his helmet cam?

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't leave home without it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I don't leave home without it!


Now THAT is a Kool Hat!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You might get more than a few looks walking into the mall or Panara's wering that.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I get enough strange looks at the ski hill, so I can imagine the looks I'd get in a shopping mall.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Paneras are good. Another possibility is Springfield Mall, just off I-95 and the Beltway, and there's a Silver Diner there. Like Panera's they have free wireless, so we can all be on Kindleboards while we're meeting, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


LOL! We could post a group picture.

That Silver Diner is about ten minutes from where I live... but I was there a few weeks ago with a bunch of DD's friends and their moms, and the disadvantage of that place is that it's almost all booths so that you can't adjust the table size. We might need the kind of place that lets us push a few tables together.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In the back there's a space with tables where they seat large groups.  I've been there with 12 before.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I don't leave home without it!


What on earth... is that a ski helmet? How did you attach the camera, or does somebody sell them like that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan, you can read all about it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3477.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In the back there's a space with tables where they seat large groups. I've been there with 12 before.
> 
> Betsy


Terrific! I guess that space was already taken when we were there.

Now, that's very convenient for you and me, but what about the MD people? Is there anything more central? Suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trying to move around the Beltway into MD to some place similar, that has easy acces,  I can't really think of  any places.  There's the new National Harbor, just into MD, but you have to pay to park and they pretty much either have really nice (expensive) places or carry out.

I'm entirely up for other suggestions!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan, you can read all about it here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3477.0.html
> 
> Betsy


I just did. I'm speechless. Wow. I want one of those. Harvey, that was amazing!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Trying to move around the Beltway into MD to some place similar, that has easy acces, I can't really think of any places. There's the new National Harbor, just into MD, but you have to pay to park and they pretty much either have really nice (expensive) places or carry out.
> 
> I'm entirely up for other suggestions!
> 
> Betsy


I guess planning for outdoors is too risky with the weather, else I'd suggest Shirlington... in weather like today's, it would have been so nice to sit there!

Someplace downtown? Old Town Alexandria? Bailey's Crossroads (Borders and Panera's right across from each other)?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me in. Just let me know when and where and I'll do my best to be there. You might even get to meet the BRATs (although I'd send them off somewhere with my husband while we all get together.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So far we have:  Me, Betsy, Susan, Jan & Mike, and Harvey if he's in town, Lynn, and Heather. . . . . anyone else?

When Betsy and I were kicking around places the concerns were . . .fairly easy to find, free parking, inexpensive food, plenty of space.  We kinda felt Springfield Mall area had all that, but we're not locked in.  There is a BIG Borders in Bailey's crossroads, and a little French pastry shop right next door with outdoor seating.  Parking also free, and plenty of it.  Not too hard to find.  Old Town Alexandria is cute. . .but parking can be a bear.  I don't really know anything about what might be suitable on the MD side of the river.  Based on where I think people are, I think we're talking the south side of DC rather than the north side. 

Outdoors is a fine idea, if there were also a shelter just in case. . .we could all bring our own food to share.  I haven't been to Shirlington in a while -- is there something like a park in the area?  Kinda depends, I guess, on how many we're really expecting.  There are a few we haven't heard from yet but it looks like 8 to 12.  I don't mind driving, and we VA folks could potentially carpool to someplace in MD if that works. . . .keep throwing out ideas and we'll figure something out!

This will be fun!  (My husband thinks I'm nuts. . . )

Ann


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If you decide to make it during a weekday - I probably can arrange to break free and join you.
I just need advance notice to put it on my calendar.
Weekends seem to be bad for most (or did I read that wrong).
And it would be neat to get Harvey in town too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not that we're wedded to Paneras, but I just checked and there's only one on the eastern side of the Beltway in MD--in Waldorf.  That would be ok with me, Springfield is probably as easy unless the Wilson Bridge is stopped dead    and that NEVER happens, LOL!  There are a couple in Silver Spring and Betheda, but getting to that area can be a pain no matter where you're coming from.  White Flint Mall is a possibility, NW of the city, I don't know what's there anymore, I rarely get up that way.  There's also a Paneras near Springfield

Shirlington is not difficult to get there, parkiing isn't too bad.

There's a great coffee shop I know but it's south of here...

Also, what about Borders?  There are several here near the Beltway, they have coffee shops, they don't care how long you stay, they have parking.  I like the irony....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff, I'll add you to the list!  

I'd prefer a weekday if we can make that work. . . .weekends do get full with other stuff and a meeting place would likely be less crowded. . . .does anyone need for it to be relatively near a metro stop?

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, just as an option, does anybody know of anything in downtown DC that's accessible by metro? The only downside to some of the places being mentioned is that they seem to be at one quadrant or another of the beltway. It's not a gigantic deal either way, but just wanted to lob that idea for consideration...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

L'Enfant Plaza has a metro stop right there and several options including an Au Bon Pain....Starbucks not too far.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . .would people be happier with accessible by Metro. . . .?  Though there is a metro station at Springfield, too.  There's also one of the Smithsonian museums as an option. . . they're free, though food is more expensive.  Ballston Common Mall in Arlington is accessible by metro and there are several fairly reasonable restaurants there.  You do have to pay to park, but it's only a dollar unless you're there 3 hours or more.  I don't know about WiFi because it's not something I usually think about when going out to eat.  

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If it's somewhere acessible by metro, I'll probably use that. I hate, hate, hate driving in DC. I usually park at the station in Bowie and take it from there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If we decide on downtown, I expect most people will use the Metro. Springfield Mall is technically accessible by Metro, but it's a bit of a hike uphill, especially if the weather is bad. I don't know if there's a shuttle, but I could pick up up to 3 people at the Metro and drive up the hill. If we're going to pick a place by Metro, downtown works for me, we can make it more central for everyone, as long as we can find a good place to meet.

There's a place in Alexandria (not Old Town) on Duke Street called Table Talk, an old fashioned diner style joint that's been there for years, very walkable from the King Street Metro station. It has parking for those who want to drive. We've been going there for years, and unless they are really busy, the owners are unlikely to throw us out. I could also meet up to 3 people there and pick them up.

http://tinyurl.com/tabletalkVA

I'm assuming that instead of Roses, we'll be carrying Kindles so we can identify each other?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know where that is . . . .my husband used to work right around the corner. . . . .sounds like we should focus the 'where' on metro accessible.. . . .have we decided on weekday vs. weekend. . . .seems like most folks prefer days, and even the gainfully employed among us are willing to take a day off during the week. . .. . Looking at late May to early June is there anyone who would NOT be able to make a weekday meet up. . . . .and if weekdays are o.k., is there a weekday that's best for anyone or undoable. . .?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm assuming that instead of Roses, we'll be carrying Kindles so we can identify each other?


Betsy, we expect you in a hat! 

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There is a BIG Borders in Bailey's crossroads, and a little French pastry shop right next door with outdoor seating.
> 
> This will be fun! (My husband thinks I'm nuts. . . )


La Madeleine is such a nice place -- and it has both outdoor and indoor seating, so if it rains we'd be fine -- but no Metro access 

This is at least a month away, Ann, you have plenty of time to turn DH into a Kindleboarder too!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's also a Paneras near Springfield
> 
> Also, what about Borders? There are several here near the Beltway, they have coffee shops, they don't care how long you stay, they have parking. I like the irony....


If it helps anyone: Springfield Panera is in the Kingstowne shopping area, at the point where the Franconia-Springfield Parkway meets Van Dorn St. The other one I know is at Bailey's Crossroads.

There's a Borders within reasonable walking distance of the Springfield Metro stop... and there's also one of those at Bailey's. And probably lots of others, those are just the only two I could find with my eyes closed.

I wonder whether Borders might be too quiet for us. The threads on here get a little, um, raucous at times.... no reason to think our real-life conversation would be much quieter...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> This is at least a month away, Ann, you have plenty of time to turn DH into a Kindleboarder too!


Yeah. . . .uh, no. . . . .he indulges my little idiosyncrasies. . .has some of his own which I indulge. It works out well for both of us!  Mostly, he's just happy I've stopped asking him to build more bookcases every 6 or 8 months! LOL

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> he indulges my little idiosyncrasies. . .has some of his own which I indulge.


Sounds like the recipe for a great marriage!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I prefer the idea of a shopping center or somewhere I can drive & park, as opposed to taking the Metro into DC. 

And a mid-day meeting during the week sounds like fun.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm assuming that instead of Roses, we'll be carrying Kindles so we can identify each other?


LOL! I had a momentary thought of everyone sitting down to talk for a while and THEN guessing who we all are... except that some people have posted pictures of themselves, so it wouldn't be fair.

My scheduling is also pretty flexible, so I can pick up two people (three with enough notice so I can take out the kiddo seat) from wherever. I'm probably one of the few people who doesn't mind driving in the DC area.

Some of us are able to block out most of an afternoon for this. But if there's anyone who would be doing this during a workday lunch hour (Geoff?), maybe we should consider a location close to those people's workplace, so that they don't waste some of that short lunch hour driving.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If we're not going to do a weekend, I'm more flexible.









so we could do it just about anytime in May, as soon as we can get it set.



> Some of us are able to block out most of an afternoon for this. But if there's anyone who would be doing this during a workday lunch hour (Geoff?), maybe we should consider a location close to those people's workplace, so that they don't waste some of that short lunch hour driving.


Good point.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have not read all the posts in detail.....rushing in between stuff here.
However I would agree that on the Metro is probably best for everyone.  Central locations are nice but driving to central locations is terrible, so Metro might be a winner.
I would offer up (in addition to L-Enfant Plaza, which I like) that Union Station is on Metro and has terrific eating opportunities.
Also Pentagon City Mall has a nice eatery place on the blue/yellow line in VA.
Just some more options.....while I normally take the Metro to work, I can always drive in if a hard-to-get-to place is chosen.
I might also recommend Ballston or Courthouse as places with nice eating options - only accessible by the orange line though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I realize that I should reply to the last question.
On the right day I can easily block out a morning or afternoon.
I would actually rather do morning and stay away from the lunch hour when people descend upon eating establishments.
Based on some of the responses, you might actually consider Pentagon City Mall.  Big Mall, free parking available, choice of eating - could actually "meet" in the center and each person could choose whatever they wish. And it is on the metro.  In NoVA.  But I am easy...can accommodate the needs/desires of the majority.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not that far from the DC area.  I would not want to pass up the chance to meet you all.  Please count me in.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Consider yourself counted, Deb . . .where would you be coming from?

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I realize that I should reply to the last question.
> On the right day I can easily block out a morning or afternoon.
> I would actually rather do morning and stay away from the lunch hour when people descend upon eating establishments.
> Based on some of the responses, you might actually consider Pentagon City Mall. Big Mall, free parking available, choice of eating - could actually "meet" in the center and each person could choose whatever they wish. And it is on the metro. In NoVA. But I am easy...can accommodate the needs/desires of the majority.


Pentagon City Mall and Union Station are good suggestions, Geoff!

Even if we do lunchtime, we should do late lunchtime to avoid crowds!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Even if we do lunchtime, we should do late lunchtime to avoid crowds!
> 
> Betsy


I like the Pentagon City idea too. . . .metro accessible AND convenient parking. And And AND: There's a Paradise Pen store which sometimes carry Oberon journals. !! Not sure about this one, of course, but. . . .

I'd suggest we look at something like a 1 p.m. meet time for the people who are traveling farthest. That way they won't have to leave home in the dark and can hopefully get out of the metro area before evening rush -- depending on when we exhaust ourselves, of course. 

Ann


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

This sounds like great fun, too bad I'm so far away.  I don't think that a trip from Tucson to DC would be feasible for a one afternoon meeting. LOL  But ya all better take lots of pictures!!!  The rest of us want to enjoy your meeting too.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like a fun event.  I live in Arlington, VA and work in DC.  Schedule permitting, I would love to attend.  

Fed (from Arlington)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent!  I think we're up to 9 or 10 now. . .

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would be coming from near Morgantown, West Virginia.  Depending on where you all decide to meet it would be about 3 and a half hours for me.  
deb


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> I would be coming from near Morgantown, West Virginia. Depending on where you all decide to meet it would be about 3 and a half hours for me.
> deb


Deb, I was born in Morgantown. Is that your home?

Van...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If we're not going to do a weekend, I'm more flexible.
> so we could do it just about anytime in May, as soon as we can get it set.


May 11-16 doesn't work for me; I will be on vacation in Myrtle Beach that week. Looking forward to doing lots of reading at the beach. (And yes, I have been reading the accessory board for proper protection.)

I like the Pentagon City Mall idea.

And I am open to meeting before the main lunch crowd (11?) or at 1 or so, whichever is better for people.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, seriously, if we can find a place with decent wi-fi access, I found what looks like a way of doing a live webcast so folks who can't come join us physically can at least watch and be jealous...oh, no, wait, didn't mean that part...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, seriously, if we can find a place with decent wi-fi access, I found what looks like a way of doing a live webcast so folks who can't come join us physically can at least watch and be jealous...oh, no, wait, didn't mean that part...


I don't know what kind of connection you'd get there. It's not like a bookstore or coffee shop where people usually go to study or work on their computers, and access probably wasn't a priority to mall management because I'm sure they'd rather have people *shop* there than just hang out online.

But if, apart from that issue, PCM is the preferred venue, I volunteer to go test it with my laptop this week. Have to do some birthday shopping anyway, might as well do it there.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, to summarize the info to date:
It looks like we have agreed on the Pentagon City Mall (perhaps the eatery).
And It looks like we have kinda agreed on 1pm as the time.
Now have we even come close to a date?  Has anyone PM'ed Harvey to see when he might next be in the area?  I know I could have done that but I was just thinkin' that someone may have already done it (done it?) I sure am glad I am not posting over on the grammar thread.
Any further discussion on a date?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Van in Arlington said:


> Deb, I was born in Morgantown. Is that your home?
> 
> Van...


Van, I currently live in Weirton. I took a job in Grafton, but I didn't figure anyone would know where that was. Most people know Morgantown. I was born in Fairmont.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . . .Harvey. . . . .do you have any idea of your schedule over the next couple of months. . . .when might you be in the area.

Here's who's said they'd try to come:  Lynn, Deb, Jan & Mike, Heather, Betsy, Susan, Ann, Geoff, Fed (aka Van)  That's 10.  Did I miss anyone?  Oh Yeah, B-Kay and Anju are going to fly in.  

Betsy and I will put our heads together and come up with some options for dates. . . .then we'll put 'em out for you all to compare calendars and see if we can come up with a 'best' option.

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know when I'll be back east yet - - but I'd say pick a date that works well for the locals, and I'll see if I can schedule a work trip that coordinates with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Back in 2004, Pentagon City Mall put in wifi for the mall. Initially it was free, and then it was going to be pay per use. I don't know the current status, will find out. Live Web cam would be a blast. UPDATE: website says WiFi available. http://www.simon.com/MALL/mall_info.aspx?ID=157

Also, if everyone who is planning on attending could send me the full size pic they use for their avatar, I have some ideas. (Harvey, you too, in case you can come!). PM me for my email address.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Back in 2004, Pentagon City Mall put in wifi for the mall. Initially it was free, and then it was going to be pay per use. I don't know the current status, will find out. Live Web cam would be a blast.


I was planning to go up there tomorrow afternoon to test it out. If you find out beforehand, let me know....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Have not found a good fare yet, it is iffy if I'll make it, but sure wanna try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I was planning to go up there tomorrow afternoon to test it out. If you find out beforehand, let me know....


Update: the website says they have WiFi:
http://www.simon.com/MALL/mall_info.aspx?ID=157


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Update: the website says they have WiFi:
> http://www.simon.com/MALL/mall_info.aspx?ID=157


Terrific!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Lynn, Mike and Jan! This is going to be cool if we can pull it off. Maybe Mike will even wear his Atomic Hat or undershorts or whatever it is he got from Gertie.
> 
> Betsy


Darn, I just passed through DC and I won't be going again until August. Spent a couple of hours in Union Station. I did think of y'all while I was there.

I'll have to see if I can find something special for Mike to wear to the KB-fest.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'll have to see if I can find something special for Mike to wear to the KB-fest.


Uh-oh. I have a feeling that a true test of my intestinal fortitude is in the works! It just can't be anything that'll get me arrested on sight! 

Okay, back to tapping away at this goofy book. Lots of words trying to come out even when I'm dead tired. I hate that, but what the heck...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. folks.  I tried to add a poll to pick a good date but it's not working the way Betsy and I wanted it to.  So you probably can see the poll at the top, but it's locked because it's broken.    Anyway, Betsy will post a new, real, working poll in a new thread so you can let us know what date works best for you for our meet.  It will be at The Fashion Centre at Pentagon City -- commonly known as the Pentagon City Mall, in the food court at 1 p.m.  Easily accessible by Metro on the Yellow or Blue line.  Plenty of parking. . .nominal rates unless you park all day. 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh. I hate technology when it doesn't work the way I think it should. 

Anyway, the new and improved poll is here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7133.0.html

Vote for ALL that work, if you have any comments like a preference, post to the thread.

Betsy


----------

